# Tanganyikan Moss ID



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi all I got this picture (and also found it on the net) of a moss in Lake Tanganyika. Unforunatly someone else called it Potomageton pectinatus. Anyone got an idea?...Jim


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Pic still not loading


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mossy stuff*

Sorry, finally got it to load. See above..Jim


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Welcome to Moss Addiction 

The possibility of an Aquatic Moss in Lake T. interested me..
So I did a little digging. 

A guick google search on both Potomageton pectinatus and possible correct/other spelling PotamOgeton pectinatus shows them to be a type of Pondweed (Fennel Pondweed ?) which is not a moss.. And neither species originating from Africa. This does not rule out that such a moss exists, just will have a different species name is all.

Lake T.s aquatic plantlife is very sparse and it would be interesting to see a moss coming from that lake... I'd love more info on the moss should anything turn up, and if I find anything I'll let you know. Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Regards,
DaFish


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Added in hindsite...

"Hi all I got this picture (and also found it on the net) of a moss in Lake Tanganyika" - would you mind posting the link to the source of the pic ?


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tang plants*

Actually Lake Tanganyika has lots of aquatic plant life. It seems the more I dive into it(Pun intended) the more plant species I find. Theres not a great variety of them but under the 3 meter mark theres a great number of them. There lotuses, Pondweeds, Hydrilla, Coontail, Myriophylum to name a few. I've heard (from reliable sources) theres a type of plant thats looks like sword plants. Theres also quite a number of alges and mosses. I believe once we're able to get to the northern part of the lake (once the politicle clime quiets down) we'll find theres evan more varieties. If you count the swamps and streams around the lake I imagen theres lots we have never heard of...I'm in the process of writing up an article complete with referances for www.fishaholics.org and I hope to have it done for the new year...Jim PS heres a few pics I got from Ad Konigs.(I'll have to resize them, Will post pics later tonight)


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*Reached my limit*

Art; I cant upload any more pics because it says I've reached my limit. Can you help?...Thanks, Jim


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Jim if you can ever get me a moss sample from Lake Tanganyika let me know via pm. Thanks ! I'd be willing to cover postage etc.. The 'sparse' plant life comment came from the net, and as such isn't always accurate


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

It's no longer in Potamogeton, it's now in it's own genus, Stucknia.
But that is the ID, that's no moss.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*mossy stuff*

Thanks Tom. My eyes just dont see the detail they once did. It still looks like grass or some kinda moss, but you're the third one to tell me. BTW if my feeble mind remembers right was'nt the name Stucknia the orgininal name for the potomagetons? The name just seems awfully familer...Jim


----------

